# hello from Fort Worth/BCS



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Brothers Hope all is well ...


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello Brother.

Rob


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am still trying to figure this site out ... am i allowed to view all post and comment ? join groups ect .. looks like a great site though .. love the format


----------



## JTM (Mar 25, 2010)

FTW and BCS?  

you're split between the two?

<--- Sul Ross #1300, btw.


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well sorta ... lol I grew up and live and work in Ftw but my wife is fixing to go down to BCS for her clinical year at vet school and we are looking at relocating down there if i can find a good job . her parents moved down there 3 yrs ago on 180 ac  and i have been down there a lot visiting them ...


----------



## JTM (Mar 25, 2010)

well, Thursdays is Brazos Union 129, Mondays is Sul Ross 1300.  I can have you put on the TBVM (Brazos Valley Masonic Listserv) if you would like to receive updates on upcoming lodges/events.


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

That would be awesome ...... thanks .... 

Godspeed


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

